# Get wild with Cindy



## Randy (Dec 6, 2005)

What do you guys think about this new show "Get wild with Cindy Garrison?"  Is she the bomb or what?


----------



## Dupree (Dec 6, 2005)

I haven't seen it. What channel does it come on? I have OLN and outdoor channel.


----------



## Jasper (Dec 6, 2005)

Never seen it. Is she hotter than Tiffany?


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2005)

Espn2.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 6, 2005)

I've seen it....great looking woman....however once she starts talking I get irritated


----------



## HT2 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Randy........*



			
				Randy said:
			
		

> What do you guys think about this new show "Get wild with Cindy Garrison?"  Is she the bomb or what?




Never seen it..........

What time does it come on??????


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/tv/s/g_tv_desc_get_wild.html


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Dec 6, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> What do you guys think about this new show "Get wild with Cindy Garrison?"  Is she the bomb or what?



Oh yeah, she's hot but she also has a little age on her and she laughs too much. Besides that she could share a blind with me any day.   and then a


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 6, 2005)

You Mean You Actually Listen To Her.


----------



## finless brown (Dec 6, 2005)

The bomb indeed. Just turn down the volume. I saw the episode where she hunted Buffalo in Australia or S. Africa (can't remember which one). It wasn't a particularly exciting hunt but well worth watching.....


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2005)

And more about her.  To heck wiht Pam, I think I am in love again.

http://www.flyfishingconnection.com...The+Beasts,+Fly+Fishing+Adventures+In+Africa/


----------



## billy336 (Dec 6, 2005)

I will take Tiffany over Cindy any day. Cindy seems to really like the sound of her own voice. That guy Lee is REALLY lucky, seems like a real dork to me.


----------



## hunterb (Dec 6, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> I've seen it....great looking woman....however once she starts talking I get irritated




my sentiments exactly


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> ....however once she starts talking I get irritated



But that is a natural side effect of having a woman?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 6, 2005)

billy336 said:
			
		

> I . Cindy seems to really like the sound of her own voice. .



You got that right.


----------



## Jorge (Dec 6, 2005)

She's hot. Kind of annoying but that might be in part because of the producers.

Is she one of the 3 girls that were in that fishing show on ESPN a few years ago?


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2005)

billy336 said:
			
		

> Cindy seems to really like the sound of her own voice.



Well i tell you, if she were in my blind wiht me she could talk as much as she wants.  My mind would not be on hunting anyway.  I even saw her eat bulls oysters last week.  I don't know about you guys, but that had me thinking?


----------



## horsecreek (Dec 6, 2005)

she doesnt have to talk.. just do like what the dr did on nip\tuck and use the paper bag technique but instead shuve in a mouthpeice.


----------



## Jorge (Dec 6, 2005)

Randy,

I'm noticing a pattern here. Pamela Anderson and Cindy Garrison have that rough and tumble look to them. Not that there is anything wrong with that. How do you rate Earl Hickey's ex-wife?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 6, 2005)

I kinda like that show "Stacked", too. {Pam Anderson}


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> I've seen it....great looking woman....however once she starts talking I get irritated



Sorta like when yankees open their yaps, is it?


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 6, 2005)

billy336 said:
			
		

> I will take Tiffany over Cindy any day. Cindy seems to really like the sound of her own voice. That guy Lee is REALLY lucky, seems like a real dork to me.


I'd take the first one tha twould have me... which means i'll never get either


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2005)

Jorge said:
			
		

> Randy,
> 
> I'm noticing a pattern here. Pamela Anderson and Cindy Garrison have that rough and tumble look to them. Not that there is anything wrong with that. How do you rate Earl Hickey's ex-wife?



Oh yea.  I like rough and tumble and blondes and girls with two legs.


----------



## specialk (Dec 6, 2005)

here she is.......


----------



## Just BB (Dec 6, 2005)

*Jaspers just jealous*

She's hot but so is Tiff.....Jasper just can't stand it!


----------



## waldohunts (Dec 6, 2005)

that mouth ruins it for me.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 6, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Sorta like when yankees open their yaps, is it?




sorta


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 6, 2005)

I saw one episode couple of weeks ago.  She seemed surprisingly NOT annoying to me.  Given her looks, I was expecting the worst.  I bet she's a hoot.  Not sure my wife would approve of us being huntin' buds though.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 6, 2005)

Looks like the rut is kicking in a little later than normal around these parts.


----------



## LJay (Dec 6, 2005)

Whooooooo wheeee, I think I love her.


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (Dec 6, 2005)

She is hot, and she can shoot some big guns, but doesnt really shoot that strait, but looking that good who cares


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 6, 2005)

no need to listen...Just turn down the volume and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2005)

HuntinMaconCO said:
			
		

> but looking that good who cares



That is what I am talking about.


----------



## Etter1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I love her.  Watch it every time it's on.  She can be a little annoying, but who cares?

As for the yankee thing, at least Rich can be understood without a translator.


----------



## flat foot (Dec 6, 2005)

Man Randy, she's got you fired up!


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 6, 2005)

HuntinMaconCO said:
			
		

> She is hot, and she can shoot some big guns, but doesnt really shoot that strait, but looking that good who cares



Have you noticed how hard those big guns are pounding her shoulder. I don't know how straight i could shoot knowing how hard i was fixing to get hit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 6, 2005)

Gorgeous gal with an outstanding personality and a real zest for adventure....what's not to love?

She is fearless.


----------



## huntfish (Dec 6, 2005)

From the wife's mouth.    Do you really think she could do that on her own. ........ NO.  She is hot but she is known as a flyfishwomen.


----------



## Jorge (Dec 6, 2005)

huntfish said:
			
		

> From the wife's mouth.    Do you really think she could do that on her own. ........ NO.  She is hot but she is known as a flyfishwomen.


She knows how to handle a flyrod, that's for sure. As for not being able to shoot straight, I'll volunteer to be her back-up.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Dec 6, 2005)

I saw her up in Franklin N.C. fishing a wild river . She was by herself standing in the middle of  a raging river with just a flyrod. I knew she had to be special just by being out in that river in those skin tight green waders with her hair in a pony tail.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Dec 7, 2005)

*Great show*

    Hey,  she more fun to watch,  that the other w/  their bad or  poor shots   ( some of the shows are just awful  ) and    she funny and the kids love to hear her laugh    
           w/t


----------



## Mac (Dec 7, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> .  Not sure my wife would approve of us being huntin' buds though.




Not sure???????????????

I think you know the answer to that one.  I am real sure my wife would not approve----------------- LOL


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 7, 2005)

Tiffany Lakowsky gets my vote


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (Dec 7, 2005)

Your right thunder those guns she shoots do knock the crap out of her and she just keeps on going.  She is a tough girl.


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (Dec 7, 2005)

I just saw a picture of Tiffany,  I think I agree she is hotter here is a link http://www.loscuernos.com/Marrs Bowman 111504.JPG


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 7, 2005)

Here is Tiffany:








ML


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 7, 2005)

Both are nice looking, but Tiffany is just a little better.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Dec 7, 2005)

Don't forget about Vicki Cianciarulo from Archer's Choice. Her mustach makes her smoking hot!


----------



## kbotta (Dec 7, 2005)

Tiff


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 7, 2005)

Cindi is definitely a "Sport Model"! She's Hot!
BUT TIFF IS HOTTER TO ME! MORE NATURAL... ACTUALLY I WOULD SAY SHE HAS THE BEST GENETICS  

Ol' Buckmaster... That's funny right there!


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (Dec 7, 2005)

Thats funny Taylor


----------



## Trizey (Dec 7, 2005)

Ol' Buckmaster said:
			
		

> Don't forget about Vicki Cianciarulo from Archer's Choice. Her mustach makes her smoking hot!



  

Randy- Wake up, you're too short for her!!  

Now this Tiffany.....  Good night she is fine!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 7, 2005)

You aint right!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2005)

Mercy, I gotta' get off this thread here before my wife hear's about all this.


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2005)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Randy- Wake up, you're too short for her!!



I have always dated taller women even my wife is taller than me.  of course somebody has always put me up to it!

I still prefer Cindy.  More mature looking and dang she has some legs adn does not mind showing them.  And did I mention I saw her eating Bulls oysters?


----------



## Jorge (Dec 7, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> ...I mention I saw her eating Bulls oysters?


Did I mention she's good with a fly rod?


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 7, 2005)

"Bull's oysters, a good shot, great with a fly rod!!!"  These are all good traits, but we all know that aint got a snowballs chance in elmo as to why we are all watching them! 

I'd "hunt" with either if asked but MY choice would be Tiff! Taylor, you are exactly right "better genitics". Dadgum, Dadgum, Just DANG.


----------



## Bigtimber (Dec 7, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhh MMMMyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 7, 2005)

I saw her on TV for the first time this past week.  I could only watch it for a minute, had to turn the channel before the wife came back in the room.  Way too much trouble there.

Listening to her talk did get on my nerves pretty quick.  If the wife wasn't around I'd watch it with the sound off. 

Between Cindy and Tiffany?  I wouldn't run either of them out of the stand.


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2005)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:
			
		

> "Bull's oysters, a good shot, great with a fly rod!!!"  These are all good traits, but we all know that aint got a snowballs chance in elmo as to why we are all watching them!
> 
> I'd "hunt" with either if asked but MY choice would be Tiff! Taylor, you are exactly right "better genitics". Dadgum, Dadgum, Just DANG.



I have underwear older than her!


----------



## Jorge (Dec 7, 2005)

This thread is going down hill. Just to make sure it keeps going in that direction, have y'all noticed that there are two other tread titles in this forum that you just have to chuckle at reading considering this thread?


----------



## ZMI (Dec 7, 2005)

Is it me or does she have a lazy eye?


----------



## Mauiboy (Dec 7, 2005)

Eyes??? Oh, Ok.....


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 7, 2005)

Fellows, y'all have fum but please show a little maturity.

Respect the ladies and children, please.


----------



## Jorge (Dec 7, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> ...and dang she has some legs adn does not mind showing them...


You like legs? How about these legs? I don't think she has anything to do with hunting, but I had to post it anyway.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 7, 2005)

*Remember...*

The Song "Wild eyed Southern Boys"? I like my women that way as well!


----------



## Holton (Dec 7, 2005)

In love for 542nd time............now Earles x is a diferent story.


----------



## big buck down (Dec 7, 2005)

HOT  Why cant I find a girl like that.


----------



## bull0ne (Dec 8, 2005)

Jorge said:
			
		

> You like legs? How about these legs? I don't think she has anything to do with hunting, but I had to post it anyway.



Its good she has the looks....


----------



## Throwback (Dec 8, 2005)

Good grief, after seeing a few pics of Cindy and Tiff I may have to cut the TV on again.....

Anyone that could go hunting with that and concentrate on HUNTING is Ghey. 


T


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, saw one show. Flashy to watch for a few minutes, then couldn't take it any more and turned to the Weather Channel ....... looking for the next front.

S-N-H


----------



## bull0ne (Dec 12, 2005)

Scout-N-Hunt said:
			
		

> Yeah, saw one show. Flashy to watch for a few minutes, then couldn't take it any more and turned to the Weather Channel ....... looking for the next front.
> 
> S-N-H



I watched a few minutes of her show yesterday........feeding monkeys by hand,wading across a 2 mile marsh with crocs to shoot a water buffalo,walking through poisonious frogs at night  



She had a PH with her as guide/backup the whole time. 

When she starts trophy bowhunting whitetails instead of these ''buy-in'' hunts she will get more credibility as a hunter IMO.


----------



## Jorge (Dec 12, 2005)

Scout-N-Hunt said:
			
		

> ...turned to the Weather Channel ....... looking for the next front.
> 
> S-N-H


Yeah right! I've seen some of those "fronts" on the Weather Channel. I imagine the "rears" are not bad either.


----------



## calvin (Dec 12, 2005)

*yep....*

she's a hottie...saw her show Sunday morn....

I don't think she's for me, she runs her mouth too much...

calvin


----------



## Mauiboy (Dec 12, 2005)

Thread still going uh...Saw a few minutes of the same show yesterday    Why was she the only one in short sleaves? than complain about the heat, insects, etc.....Pretty lame.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 12, 2005)

I can see it now..

HONEY I'M HOME!!!

COME MEET MY NEW HUNTING PARTNER!! 

Her name is Cindy, we're going to go night time hog hunting back in the woods in that big deluxe stand I built last year, you know, the one with the sofa in it and the reclining car seats???

ROFL!!!

T


----------



## bigdixie (Dec 12, 2005)

what time does it come on............


----------



## papagil (Dec 12, 2005)

never seen it


----------



## Jorge (Dec 12, 2005)

*Did I happen to post any pictures of my hunting partner earlier this year?*

If not here she is.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 13, 2005)

Jorge,

It appears that her zebra is white with black stripes and yours id black with white stripes?!?!

Are you sure y'all shot those from the same herd?


----------



## bull0ne (Dec 13, 2005)

Could it be his-n-hers Zebras


----------



## Jorge (Dec 13, 2005)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Jorge,
> 
> It appears that her zebra is white with black stripes and yours id black with white stripes?!?!
> 
> Are you sure y'all shot those from the same herd?


I'll be darn! There is a zebra in that picture of her.

I'll give a big gold star to who ever can tell me what the difference between the two zebras. (Hint: Jeff's answer is not correct.)


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2005)

Jorge said:
			
		

> I'll be darn! There is a zebra in that picture of her.
> 
> I'll give a big gold star to who ever can tell me what the difference between the two zebras. (Hint: Jeff's answer is not correct.)



Hers is bigger and better looking.


----------



## Jorge (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Hers is bigger and better looking.


I said zebras, not guns.


----------



## huntfish (Dec 13, 2005)

I believe that you harvested a Grevy Zebra that is the largest species with longer ears and mane.

The other is a Grants.

Not really sure but I believe that Randy was talking about zeBRAS


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 13, 2005)

huntfish said:
			
		

> I believe that you harvested a Grevy Zebra that is the largest species with longer ears and mane.
> 
> The other is a Grants.
> 
> Not really sure but I believe that Randy was talking about zeBRAS




and here I though that was his pack mule


----------



## Buzz (Dec 13, 2005)

What's funny is that she regularly shoots a .375 H&H magnum and a .470 Nitro Express without complaining and many of you big ole guys cry about how a .30-06 just tears you up... 

I thought about that after watching a 14 year old girl shoot about 30 rounds of .30-06 in a Weatherby Ultralight the other day.


----------



## calvin (Dec 13, 2005)

*yesterday....*

my neighbor wanted to "shoot his gun"....no problem...

he opens up a Ruger M77 stainless synthetic in 3006 ....

I have a vise, he chooses just to bag and shoot...fine...

after 10 shots....all over the paper....he asked me to shoot it....no problem....

I shot that weapon one time, made one adjustment , shoot it one more time, looked threw the spotting scope and got up. 

he said "is it on?"......

I said "its close enough and I ain't holding that mule down another time!"....the whole time I was rubbing my shoulder.....

punishing is not accurate enough....

calvin


----------



## Jorge (Dec 13, 2005)

huntfish said:
			
		

> I believe that you harvested a Grevy Zebra that is the largest species with longer ears and mane.
> 
> The other is a Grants.
> 
> Not really sure but I believe that Randy was talking about zeBRAS


Sorry Russ, you're only half right.

rpaul11, I'll deal with you later.


----------



## coon dawg (Dec 13, 2005)

*............*



			
				Jorge said:
			
		

> Sorry Russ, you're only half right.
> 
> rpaul11, I'll deal with you later.


don't promise him a spanking.......he'll fly down here for one........


----------



## Jorge (Dec 13, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> don't promise him a spanking.......he'll fly down here for one........


Great! Just one more reason to keep looking over my shoulder.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 13, 2005)

Jorge said:
			
		

> Great! Just one more reason to keep looking over my shoulder.




you ain't skeert of a skinny lil Yankee are ya


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> you ain't skeert of a skinny lil Yankee are ya



You lost some weight since I met you?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> You lost some weight since I met you?




hush


----------



## Jorge (Dec 13, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> you ain't skeert of a skinny lil Yankee are ya


If you look like Cindy, I'll buy your ticket and a new whip, but some how I get the impression you don't.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 13, 2005)

Jorge said:
			
		

> If you look like Cindy, I'll buy your ticket and a new whip, but some how I get the impression you don't.




Delton said I was purdy


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2005)

Jorge said:
			
		

> If you look like Cindy, I'll buy your ticket and a new whip, but some how I get the impression you don't.


He looks like Cindy only bigger and he's ugly but he does have two legs and arms like Cindy but they don't look like hers.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> He looks like Cindy only bigger and he's ugly but he does have two legs and arms like Cindy but they don't look like hers.




I didn't realize you were checkin out my legs?  

I was too busy watching the chanels getting change to notice much bout the rest of yall


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> I was too busy watching the chanels getting change to notice much bout the rest of yall



Definately better than a remote huh?  And better buttons too!


----------



## Jorge (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> He looks like Cindy only bigger and he's ugly but he does have two legs and arms like Cindy but they don't look like hers.


Tell me just one thing on rpaul that resembles this.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 13, 2005)

I think I have the same knife


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2005)

Jorge said:
			
		

> Tell me just one thing on rpaul that resembles this.


He has some hair and two legs and two arms!  Other than that?  Nothing!!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> I think I have the same knife


maybe but it did not look as good on you!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> maybe but it did not look as good on you!


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Dec 13, 2005)

Are those bullets or feminine hygiene products? Gez...must be a magnum...


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

>


 Don't take me wrong Rich.  That knife would not look as good on my wife as it does on her.


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2005)

We better stop this thread now.  Jim is back.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Don't take me wrong Rich.  That knife would not look as good on my wife as it does on her.




how would it look on me compared to your wife?


----------



## Buzz (Dec 13, 2005)

Ol' Buckmaster said:
			
		

> Are those bullets or feminine hygiene products? Gez...must be a magnum...



It's like I said earlier - some of the big tough guys here cry over shooting a 30-06 and she's shooting a .470 Nitro Express, which kicks about 4 times as hard as a .30-06.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> We better stop this thread now.  Jim is back.




yup...it has gone a little downhill  

It's Jorge's fault


----------



## Jorge (Dec 13, 2005)

Ol' Buckmaster said:
			
		

> Are those bullets or feminine hygiene products? Gez...must be a magnum...


I'd like to see you ask the girl totin' a 470 NE that.


----------



## GMARK (Dec 13, 2005)

BIMBO.....

She's much easier to watch with the mute button on...especially when she's running.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 13, 2005)

I watched it for the first time last night.  She was hippo hunting, and then lion hunting.  Nice to see a pretty lady like that hunt.

Only thing that got on my nerves was everytime she'd laugh, she'd open her mouth wide open.  I couldn't help but think... "Who's got the biggest mouth, Steven Tyler (Aerosmith), Mick Jagger, or her???"

Neat show though, maybe it'll get some ladies involved.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 13, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Only thing that got on my nerves was everytime she'd laugh, she'd open her mouth wide open.  I couldn't help but think... "Who's got the biggest mouth, Steven Tyler (Aerosmith), Mick Jagger, or her???"



Now there's a WHOLE LOT I could say about that comment, but, self control gets the better of me.........  


T


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 14, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Only thing that got on my nerves was everytime she'd laugh, she'd open her mouth wide open.  I couldn't help but think... "Who's got the biggest mouth, Steven Tyler (Aerosmith), Mick Jagger, or her???"
> 
> .



Well we know it wasn't the hippo


----------



## Stingray23 (Dec 14, 2005)

Seen this show once, would be much better if she was fishing in a thong  Then maybe I could deal with her yap.


----------



## Jorge (Dec 14, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> Well we know it wasn't the hippo


Too close to call.


----------

